

Politics is a Business. A Big, Broken One. Let's Fix it. - benackles
http://dashes.com/anil/2012/02/politics-is-a-business-a-big-broken-one.html

======
iwwr
The only way to restrain abuse is to restrain the underlying power. Social
networks may be used to organize more effectively, but ordinary people have a
limited budget of attention and time. This means the lobbyists have to wait
just long enough for things to blow over. A system rigged, like a ratchet, to
increase its own scope is not going to he held back by periodic bouts of
publicity.

